# Fritzbox 7270 und DMZ



## Fastfax (3. September 2010)

Hallo,
habe eine Fritzbox 7270, und würde gerne wissen wo ich die Funktion DMZ freigebe.
Weiß das einer? Bitte dringend um hilfe, weil sonst kann ich kein BFBC2 zocken

mfg
Vikárr


----------



## Perkone (3. September 2010)

Na klar, mach die DMZ auf... Dümmste Idee wo du machen kannst. Wenn du es wegen dem Router nich zocken kannst, musste die notwendigen ports freigeben. Wie und warum --> http://portforward.com/


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer Gebrauchsanweisung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sollte als PDF downloadbar sein. Wofür eigentlich eine DMZ? Stellst du den Server?


----------



## Fastfax (3. September 2010)

Fastfax schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe eine Fritzbox 7270, und würde gerne wissen wo ich die Funktion DMZ freigebe.
> Weiß das einer? Bitte dringend um hilfe, weil sonst kann ich kein BFBC2 zocken
> 
> ...



hab mit den typen von ea gelabert warums ned geht - haben die gsagt ich soll dmz aufmachne


----------



## Fastfax (3. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Gebrauchsanweisung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein ich stell den server nicht
gebrauchsanweisung hab ich vor mir liegen, sehe nix von DMZ
kannst dich gerne selbst überzeugen: http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZBox_Fon_WLAN_7270.pdf

mfg


----------



## Perkone (3. September 2010)

Dann labert der EA Typ Mist. Lies dir ersma was das is (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demilitarized_Zone) und dann schau dir meinen ersten post nochma an.


----------



## Fastfax (3. September 2010)

ja dachte mir schon das der müll labert


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2010)

Eine DMZ nutze ich, wenn ich einen Server habe, der vom Internet aus erreichbar sein soll. Zum Beispiel der Webserver meiner Firma. Eine Firewall trennt dann die DMZ und mein Lan. Wenn du einfach nur zocken willst, sprich, dich auf einen Server von EA connecten, der über das Internet erreichbar ist, dann brauchst du keine DMZ. Du brauchst auch keine Portfreigabe. Denn du baust die Verbindung zum Server auf. Wenn die Antwort zurück kommt, wird dein Router die Datenpakete nicht verwerfen, sondern, er wird wissen, welcher Client aus dem Netzwerk die Anfrage gestartet hat. Somit bekommt der Client die Pakete auf dem richtigen Port zugeschickt.

Ich habe auch keine DMZ, noch irgendwelche Ports geöffnet. Die Ports werden doch von meinem Client geöffnet und die Verbindung aufgebaut. Wäre was anderes, wenn du einen Server hast und die Leute sich darauf connecten wollen.
Dann muss der entweder in einer DMZ stehen, oder die ankommende Pakete auf die entsprechenden Ports weitergeleitet werden.

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass du eine Software-Firewall auf dem Rechner hast, der die Verbindung unterbindet?


----------



## Fastfax (3. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Eine DMZ nutze ich, wenn ich einen Server habe, der vom Internet aus erreichbar sein soll. Zum Beispiel der Webserver meiner Firma. Eine Firewall trennt dann die DMZ und mein Lan. Wenn du einfach nur zocken willst, sprich, dich auf einen Server von EA connecten, der über das Internet erreichbar ist, dann brauchst du keine DMZ. Du brauchst auch keine Portfreigabe. Denn du baust die Verbindung zum Server auf. Wenn die Antwort zurück kommt, wird dein Router die Datenpakete nicht verwerfen, sondern, er wird wissen, welcher Client aus dem Netzwerk die Anfrage gestartet hat. Somit bekommt der Client die Pakete auf dem richtigen Port zugeschickt.
> 
> Ich habe auch keine DMZ, noch irgendwelche Ports geöffnet. Die Ports werden doch von meinem Client geöffnet und die Verbindung aufgebaut. Wäre was anderes, wenn du einen Server hast und die Leute sich darauf connecten wollen.
> Dann muss der entweder in einer DMZ stehen, oder die ankommende Pakete auf die entsprechenden Ports weitergeleitet werden.
> ...



das mit der software firewall muss ich nachschauen da ich mir den pc mit meinem vater teilen muss.
und btw wenn ich in den multiplayer connecten will schreibt mir das game nachner weile: Es konnte keine Verbindung zu EA online hergestellt werden

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2010)

Check bitte mal, welche Virensoftware installiert ist und ob die eine Firewall hat, die verhindert, dass der Prozess bfbc2.exe oder wie der auch heißen mag, eine Verbindung nach außen aufbaut. Aber DMZ und Portfreigaben bringen null.
Die ganze Portfreigabelisten im Internet sind Humbug. Es macht keinen Sinn ein Port für "outgoing" zu öffnen, denn es ist dem Rechner ja im Normalfall nicht verboten, eine Verbindung nach außen zu starten. Und das eine Fritzbox ausgehende Verbindungen standardmäßig blockt, ist auch nicht die Regel. Ausgehende Verbindungen werden normal alle zugelassen. Virenprogramme mit Firewall hingegen sperren da tendenziell schon mal eher einen Verbindungsaufbau nach draußen.


----------



## Fastfax (3. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Check bitte mal, welche Virensoftware installiert ist und ob die eine Firewall hat, die verhindert, dass der Prozess bfbc2.exe oder wie der auch heißen mag, eine Verbindung nach außen aufbaut. Aber DMZ und Portfreigaben bringen null.
> Die ganze Portfreigabelisten im Internet sind Humbug. Es macht keinen Sinn ein Port für "outgoing" zu öffnen, denn es ist dem Rechner ja im Normalfall nicht verboten, eine Verbindung nach außen zu starten. Und das eine Fritzbox ausgehende Verbindungen standardmäßig blockt, ist auch nicht die Regel. Ausgehende Verbindungen werden normal alle zugelassen. Virenprogramme mit Firewall hingegen sperren da tendenziell schon mal eher einen Verbindungsaufbau nach draußen.



so antiviren program ist anvast antivirus free, hat keine firewall, habe jedoch die windows firewall.

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Und welches Betriebssystem? Soweit ich weiß, konnte man erst ab Windows explizit ausgehende Verbindungen blocken. Und es wäre auch mehr als merkwürdig, wenn da die Windows-Firewall blocken würde. 
Denn das muss man erst gezielt einrichten. Mit Avast kenne ich mich nicht aus. Keine Ahnung ob das Programm trotzdem die Möglichkeit bietet, Prozesse für das Internet zu sperren. Aber auch wenn, dann muss man es wohl auch da extra einrichten. Somit fällt der Verdacht doch eher wieder auf dem Router.

Aktiviere bitte mal testweise im Router "Sicherheitsänderungen über UPnP gestatten". Eine entsprechende Einstellung sollte unter Netzwerk zu finden sein. Aber nur kurzzeitig um zu testen.
Das kann nämlich auch keine Lösung sein, aber man sollte mal die Fehlerquelle ermitteln.


----------



## Perkone (4. September 2010)

Klos, ich glaub dasses an den Ports liegt. Hab ihm schon ne site geschickt wo er nachschaun kann wie das geht. Vielleicht isses ja doch nur sowas triviales 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fastfax (4. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und welches Betriebssystem? Soweit ich weiß, konnte man erst ab Windows explizit ausgehende Verbindungen blocken. Und es wäre auch mehr als merkwürdig, wenn da die Windows-Firewall blocken würde.
> Denn das muss man erst gezielt einrichten. Mit Avast kenne ich mich nicht aus. Keine Ahnung ob das Programm trotzdem die Möglichkeit bietet, Prozesse für das Internet zu sperren. Aber auch wenn, dann muss man es wohl auch da extra einrichten. Somit fällt der Verdacht doch eher wieder auf dem Router.
> 
> Aktiviere bitte mal testweise im Router "Sicherheitsänderungen über UPnP gestatten". Eine entsprechende Einstellung sollte unter Netzwerk zu finden sein. Aber nur kurzzeitig um zu testen.
> Das kann nämlich auch keine Lösung sein, aber man sollte mal die Fehlerquelle ermitteln.



also betriebssystem is Windows XP
testen werd ichs gleich


----------



## Fastfax (4. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und welches Betriebssystem? Soweit ich weiß, konnte man erst ab Windows explizit ausgehende Verbindungen blocken. Und es wäre auch mehr als merkwürdig, wenn da die Windows-Firewall blocken würde.
> Denn das muss man erst gezielt einrichten. Mit Avast kenne ich mich nicht aus. Keine Ahnung ob das Programm trotzdem die Möglichkeit bietet, Prozesse für das Internet zu sperren. Aber auch wenn, dann muss man es wohl auch da extra einrichten. Somit fällt der Verdacht doch eher wieder auf dem Router.
> 
> Aktiviere bitte mal testweise im Router "Sicherheitsänderungen über UPnP gestatten". Eine entsprechende Einstellung sollte unter Netzwerk zu finden sein. Aber nur kurzzeitig um zu testen.
> Das kann nämlich auch keine Lösung sein, aber man sollte mal die Fehlerquelle ermitteln.



so habs getestet, verbindung geht immer noch nicht =/
wobei ich hab das hackal reingmacht und auf übernehmen gedrückt, das hackal wobei ich das hackal von S[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tatusinformationen über UPnP übertragen dringlassen hab[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]mfg[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Dein Battlefield hast du aber geupdatet, oder? Es ist also auf dem neuesten Stand? Und Punkbuster passt auch so weit?


----------



## Fastfax (4. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dein Battlefield hast du aber geupdatet, oder? Es ist also auf dem neuesten Stand? Und Punkbuster passt auch so weit?



wenn ich bfbc2 starte, überprüft er zwar meine version aber er updatet seit knapp 2monaten nix (schätze er updatet nicht) und mein pm sollte auch auf der neuesten version sein
mfg

edit: habe pm version 3.4, und alles geupdatet (ob bfbc2 upgedatet ist weis ich ned)

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Es gibt im Folder von Battlefield extra eine BFBC2Updater.exe. Führe die doch einfach mal aus.


----------



## Fastfax (4. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Es gibt im Folder von Battlefield extra eine BFBC2Updater.exe. Führe die doch einfach mal aus.



welche denn da sind 2: BFBC2Updater und BFBC2Updater - MCE

edit: hab bei ausprobiert starten beiden den updater updaten jedoch nichts und starten dann das spiel, selbe meldung immer noch.

mfg


----------



## Fastfax (4. September 2010)

werd mal wieder bfbc2 deinstallieren und dann wieder installieren 
was haltest davon?


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Kannst du versuchen, aber ich selbst würde mir da jetzt nichts davon versprechen. Andere Spiele connecten aber problemlos, oder? Nur BFBC2 geht nicht?


----------



## Fastfax (4. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Kannst du versuchen, aber ich selbst würde mir da jetzt nichts davon versprechen. Andere Spiele connecten aber problemlos, oder? Nur BFBC2 geht nicht?



mw2 connected problemlos, WoW connected problemlos, Css ebenfalls


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Klos, ich glaub dasses an den Ports liegt. Hab ihm schon ne site geschickt wo er nachschaun kann wie das geht. Vielleicht isses ja doch nur sowas triviales
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, ich hab für BFBC2 keine Portweiterleitung konfiguriert. Bei mir ist UPnP auch deaktiviert. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Die Verbindung wird ja wie gesagt von ihm aus aufgebaut.
Das der Router wirklich irgendwo ausgehende Verbindungen bestimmter Ports standardmäßig verbietet, würde mich doch sehr wundern. Und sobald eingehende Verbindungen im Kontext zu einer Verbindungsanfrage innerhalb des LAN's stehen, sollte der Router diese Pakete ganz automatisch weiterleiten. Denn er hat die Verbindungsanfragen ja in seiner Tabelle gespeichert. Die Adresse des anfragenden Clients, so wie der Port, auf dem die Anwendung horcht, welche die Verbindung beantragt hat, dass alles sollte im Normalfall dem Router bekannt sein. Eine Weiterleitung sollte hier also ganz automatisch passieren.

Würde mich also mehr als wundern. Aber gut, soll er die Ports halt mal öffnen und schauen.


----------



## Fastfax (4. September 2010)

ports offen funzt ned

was kann ich noch tun?
windows firewall deaktivieren?

mfg


----------



## Perkone (4. September 2010)

Interessant wärs zu wissen, was GENAU fürn Fehler WO auftritt.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Programme mit der Windows-Firewall explizit zu sperren, geht wie gesagt, soweit ich weiß, erst ab Vista mit der erweiterten Firewall. Und das müsste man dann auch einstellen. Schalt sie mal aus und versuch es.
Warum nicht. Ich denke aber nicht, dass es hilft. Leider gehen mir auch langsam die Ideen aus. Alle anderen Spiele können connecten. BFBC2 nicht. Vielleicht machst du wirklich mal das Spiel runter und installierst es neu.
Dauert ja keine Ewigkeit.


----------



## Fastfax (4. September 2010)

so danke leutz ich werd nochmal die ports überprüfen vielleicht hab ich mich ja vertipp, danach werd ichs deinstallieren und neu draufpacken

mfg


----------

